# iPhone



## BuddyM (Jul 28, 2009)

Is anyone developing an iPhone app for remote scheduling of TIVO's?

Buddy


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just use m.tivo.com...


----------



## twither (Mar 14, 2007)

Yep, I have one on my wife's iPhone. I don't use it that much though. I don't remember the name. I'll check it tonight and post the answer. I think the name began with a q though.

Found out the app is called iTV just do a search in the appstore


----------

